# MECA AZ FINALS



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Wired for Sound | WHERE GREAT AUDIO BEGINS

Event Details 
ID 1585 
Flyer Event Flyer 
Start Date 9/29/2013 
End Date 9/29/2013 
City Glendale 
State AZ 
SPL 
P&P 
Boom & Zoom 
SQ 
SQ2 
Install 
RTA 
Show & Shine 
MECA Kids 
Neon 
Host Wired for Sound 
Location TBA 
Contact 623-937-1755 
Comments Registration @ 9 AM, Judging @ 10 AM 
Event Director Michael Earl 623-937-1755 
WWW Event b


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope to see everybody come out for this one!


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the day off unless **** hits the fan at work and I get called in. Just to make sure, the flyer says location as Westgate Collision Center, but in your notes just above it is "Location TBA". Westgate at 9AM?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes Sir.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks MC.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

SHOW WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

pcabinatan said:


> SHOW WAS AWESOME!


Glad to hear that. How about some details? Pics?


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

i dont have pics i was busy judging, overall thought we had almost 50 competitors and 7 SQ competitors.
We had a club from Vegas make the way down and did very well in the SPL and SQL lanes. 
Mike Jaffe was our guest judge of honor, as its always an honor to listen to the funny things he has to say.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

pcabinatan said:


> i dont have pics i was busy judging, overall thought we had almost 50 competitors and 7 SQ competitors.
> We had a club from Vegas make the way down and did very well in the SPL and SQL lanes.
> Mike Jaffe was our guest judge of honor, as its always an honor to listen to the funny things he has to say.


Yes, it was a very nice show. I didnt get any pictures either. you can check mine out at the meet Buzman


----------

